# ground jerky racks



## sparky30_06 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wonder what you guys are using for racks??  Want to do some ground jerky but afraid it wil fall threw the standard 1/2" wide grading in my smokers


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2011)

These are great, Walmart carries them.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-3pk-Disposable-Grill-Topper/16332419


----------



## snowfool (Dec 5, 2011)

I use cookie cooling racks. They're fairly cheap if you wanted to buy a bunch and what the wife doesn't know won't hurt her. Lol.


----------



## eman (Dec 5, 2011)

I use stainless steel window screen on top of the racks.

 You can buy it by the roll and cut to fit.

  WASH it well first to remove any oil that  may be on it from the manufacturing process.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Dec 5, 2011)

I use the drying screens from the makers of the big chief smoker.

Works good and i can load up the jerkey and pick it up to put on the smoker racks.

Easy to clean

Karl

http://www.smokehouseproducts.com/p...ck=9749&CategoryID=14&ProductNo=9749-010-0000


----------

